# Tv, internet, mobile (alicante)



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking for some advice. I'm moving to alicante for 10 months in late August as a student. I'm wondering if anyone could tell me the best company to deal with in regards to tv and Internet bundles? I'm looking for the cheapest. And also would anyone know the best mobile network to go on, with cheap international calls etc


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh I won't be livin in student accomodation so I'm assuming you've to set up tv and Internet yourself? Ill be moving to the city of alicante. Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

If you don't want to be fixed to landline internet, you might want to consider mobile wifi. Orange do one which is 25 euro for 10gig and you can either keep the little wifi router at home or take it with you as it's pocket sized. You then use this with your smartphone. If you want to make international calls, you can use that to either use skype or viber or other internet apps for free calls and texts. Orange also seem to do the best deals for calls and texts at the moment too for Spanish talk and text.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you  I'm a bit clueless when it comes to gb's but I will probably be watching a lot of videos, Skype most days and browsing, would 10GB be sufficient?


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm not sure. Texting and talking on Viber don't take up much although Skype might be more. If you're downloading loads, then 10gig won't last a massive long time although I think I'm right in saying that you don't pay any more if you go over it, the speed just goes down.

Internet is generally a lot dearer in Spain than the UK (Not sure about Ireland) so unlimited internet plans work out quite dear. If you are wanting to download videos etc you might 
be better off getting a home broadband plan...which obviously you can use with your smartphone too.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

I was told about ONO. Have you heard of it? Yes, that happens with my broadband at home, the speed slows down instead, if we were about to go over we get an email. It would prob be the same with orange. Maybe I should monitor the GB's I use over the next month and I'd get an idea then. I would probably be lost without tv after a while also so maybe being tied to a bundle deal could be better. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I've not heard of ONO... TV is the subject of much debate at the moment, for two reasons. Firstly, people with Satellite are worried about losing their UK stations because a new satellite is due up in the summer. Channel 5 and it's partners have gone already. Because of this there are lots of people scaremongering and trying to get customers to buy internet tv when actually this might go too if the U,K companies play hardball as technically it's not legal to watch UK TV on the internet outside the UK. There are lots of workarounds being sold at the moment but I think their legality is a question of some debate.

With regard to the Satellite, it's a case of wait and see although some people think they know the definitive answer the reality is that they don't, no one will until the new satellite goes up.

I wouldn't buy any TV package at the moment, save for something cheap. If your accomodation has a dish then I would get a cheap freesat box and attach that for now.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh right, ok. I won't be moving until August so ill see the outcome of that first. I'm just really trying to plan what ill need to spend each month with regards to Internet etc. I don't want to be spending too much extra on a bundle with tv as I don't watch tv much myself but I know I will miss it if I don't have it lol. Also I won't be using a landline much either. I would really be happy with just a few Spanish channels and internet to call home etc so ill consider a free view box and maybe the orange mobile broadband. The free view is just a once off payment isn't it? I wouldn't need to get it installed would I? The one we have here in Ireland I only needed an aerial and I have 8 channels. It cost about 120 euro.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes it depends if there's an aerial or a satellite dish at the accomodation. Obviously you can get a freeview box for an aerial or a freeSAT box if there's a dish. But you'll need to know which there is because you can't use a freeview box with a dish and vice versa.

A pay as you go dongle for mobile internet might be the best thing if it's a fairly temporary stay but don't forget you'll need an NIE number to buy any kind of mobile phone or mobile internet. If you don't have an NIE number you could either get someone to get it for you who has one or just get an NIE number. Getting one can vary from fairly easy to very difficult depending on the area so I'd get advice where you're going if you plan to get one.
.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll be living there for approximately ten months, maybe they might have student offers on campus where I won't need that number, otherwise ill have to get one. I will need one to buy a mobile anyway. And Ill have to make sure to ask if its satelite or aerial. 


Oh


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Dunpleecin said:


> A pay as you go dongle for mobile internet might be the best thing if it's a fairly temporary stay but don't forget you'll need an NIE number to buy any kind of mobile phone or mobile internet. If you don't have an NIE number you could either get someone to get it for you who has one or just get an NIE number.
> .


You absolutely do not need an NIE for a pay as you go dongle - a passport is fine. NIEs are only needed for contracts. I know Orange, Carrefour Mobile and Yoigo - from personal experience - don't require it. I needed mobile internet right away when I arrived last August. However be aware that dongles often bar voice over IP (especially PAYG types) as it loses them business.

Ive heard ONO are great - if your area is cabled. My street in Valencia city was new and they haven't cabled anywhere for a couple of years. I user Movistar VDSL - I get around a 22Mb connection. You can try calling them and if your Spanish isn't too got you can actually say 'English' at the prompt and you eventually get transferred to an English speaking operator. Service is generally good and I had an engineer with router turn up within the week.

Whatever you do don't go via an expat intermediary ... Many are rip off merchants. The telcos are generally easy to deal with.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Forgot to say - internet both mobile and fixed is quite pricey compared to the UK. I'm not sure how they compare with Irish prices though. My contract with Movistar is like a rolling contract which you can cancel before 12 months if necessary. Yes I have a fixed line but barely use it. 

You can also order ADSL or VDSL (if available) broadband from Jazztel and the other operators like Vodafone and Orange.

Another option would be to get a mobile dongle for internet and a cheap PAYG phone/SIM for calls...


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Sam, you're right about the ex pat intermediaries. When I visited one of these cowboys they tried to push this "Hits" system onto me which would end up costing fortunes! I told them about the Orange deal at the time and even showed them and their attitude was "Well I'd go for that then". It's like they think they know best and assume you're a stupid ex pat with no idea whatsoever and that because they speak English they can use that to rip you off. Quite frankly I think they've taken their eye off the ball. So I'd fully agree with you on that point.

I dealt with a lovely Spanish lady at the Orange shop and whilst my limited Spanish and her even more limited English were a slight problem at first we got through fine and she went over and above the call of duty in sorting things out for me.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for all your help. Ono seem to have a good deal but I don't know when the website was last updated so ill wait until sooner the time. I will be using the Internet to make calls home most, if not, every day. Also for browsing for college work and watching videos etc unless i get a tv sorted. 

This would be a lot easier if I could move into student accomodation as it is already set up lol


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

Some useful info on this, I am going to be looking for similar services soon in La Linea when I move over there in a couple of weeks. Being without the internet for too long scares me


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol.. I'm just trying to kill two birds with one stone lol. By getting a decent broadband I can live off watchin free Spanish channels and watch what I want online then, also with a good broadband I can call home, saves me using a landline or a lot of credit on my phone


----------

